# Eye Injury



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

2 weekends ago, Pumpkin had several hours each day in the field with quail and fun in the woods. Pumpkin had been rubbing her right eye enough to make me make note of it; however, it's allergy season in SC, and I just assumed she had the "itches" after being in the fields etc. By Sunday, her eye was discharging a lot. Made note to call the vet Monday morning. By Monday morning, her eye had a lot of goo, red, swollen, and she was keeping it closed. Kind of like human pinkeye. Took her to the vet to find out she had a pretty deep eye ulceration. Most likely from running through fields/woods. Maybe a brier nicked her? No foreign body was found, but the eye staining revealed the obvious injury. Left with 2 eye drops (one every 2 hrs), lamp shade collar to prevent rubbing, orders to keep her in the dark or in as dim light as possible, and zero activity. Zero meaning she walks outside to poop, pee, and that's it. Ordered to come back in 48 hrs. for a recheck and then a 2nd recheck the following 48 hrs. 1st recheck revealed no change. Took her off one of the eye drops in order to give her a numbing drop for the pain. Was told the insult is quite painful. I can't imagine a deep nick to the cornea is anything but terrible! Came back for the 2nd recheck to better news. The eye is taking up less staining w/ much reduced redness & swelling. Great. The 2 remaining concerns, per vet 1) there is a corneal lining that becomes raised w/ fluid in typical cases of a foreign body in the eye. No foreign body or fluid in Pumpkin's BUT this grey lining is raised rather than flat in a healthy eye. 2) It is typical to see new blood vessel growth to the area of injury. Pumpkin's eye shows new vessel growth BUT they are bypassing/not feeding the area of injury. I take her back to the vet tomorrow for another check. If there is no change or not enough, we will need to see a specialist. We do have 3 opthamologists at the speciality hospital without having to travel to a vet school if it comes to that None the less, has anyone ever dealt with this type of thing? I'm concerned. Eyes are one of those things, human or animal, that I don't want to take chances with. I also, very selfishly, would like to make it to Piney Run for training with Maurice Lindley in April. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope she fully recovers. 
June had a scratch on her eye before, but not as bad as your girl. She did it in the backyard and was closing her eye, and had some tearing. Drops from the vet the next morning cleared it right up.
Her mother had a eye injury 2 years ago, going through brush on a hunt. She lost her vision in that eye.
She still hunts. He just chooses where she hunts more carefully because he doesn't want her hitting things on her blind side.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( Hope Pumpkin recovers soon. 

-----
Anyone's dog wears doggles in the field? 

Sam scratched his eye as well from running in tall dry grass. No visible scratch on the cornea, anti fungal cream took care of it. 

Also, does anyone wash their eyes with chamomile tea (room temp) compress' ? I was told its am old European hunter's trick to keep their eyes clean and healthy.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope Pupkins eye will get better soon and all will be well. It sounds pretty serious but your Vet seems good and thorough so wishing your girl the best outcome.

-------------
Datacan, I use camomille tea soaked up in cotton wool to wipe Elza's eyes when its too gooey. If its bad every few hours for 3-5 days reducing it while it gets better. It has worked while she had some seasonal allergies or just dust related redness. Although I remember someone here on the forum (maybe LaVida?) mentioned that there's something in the camomille tea that's not good for dogs eyes... 
I haven't stopped using it, never had or noticed any problem with any animal in our family (cats and dogs).


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank y'all for the well wishes  I'll update tomorrow.
Texas Red: My husband was kidding with me (sort of) when I worriedly recounted our last vet visit and said "It's all good Babe, Pumpkin's sniffer will still work with one eye." Ha, ha, right? At least that's what I was thinking, but I guess there is some truth in the worst case scenario.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How is she doing?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Any news on that eye? Hope she's getting better!


----------

